# doing excercise n yoga in early morning



## blue00 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I woke up today in early morning before 3 hrs of office time and did excercise and yoga for one hour.

I hope to make it a daily routine now onwards. 

For most of the friends it may look alike a very small but i have been trying to achieve this from several months without any success.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:clap Grats! I wanna do yoga too. I wish you the best in keeping up wih it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! One thing that helps me keep up my exercise is that great feeling you get when you're done. Now I feel like crap if I go without.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Where do you get your yoga sequence from? I am interested in picking that up as well, but I can't seem to find a good, long yoga sequence.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome. Yoga is wonderful, man. I need to start it up again.

_(Keep it up!)_


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I love yoga. I practiced yoga for 6 years. My anxiety was MUCH better then. I have started to practice again, but not as much as I did before. I love how I feel when I do yoga. I wish every second could be a yoga class, but that's not too practical. :|


----------



## TylerD. (Apr 1, 2021)

Inspirational, thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Daily exercise is great. I have gotten into the habit of going for walks/ cycling every single day for at least 2.5h. Gets me through the lockdowns.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Daily exercise is great. I have gotten into the habit of going for walks/ cycling every single day for at least 2.5h. Gets me through the lockdowns.


Glad to hear that! I need to get back in the exercise swing of things myself.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Glad to hear that! I need to get back in the exercise swing of things myself.


Good to see an old face btw.  I recognized your username from way back in the days.

How have you been? Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Good to see an old face btw.  I recognized your username from way back in the days.
> 
> How have you been? Hope all is going well for you.


Thanks so much, Lisa! All is well, how about yourself? I never knew you were German...I see the flag on this new SAS format!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Thanks so much, Lisa! All is well, how about yourself? I never knew you were German...I see the flag on this new SAS format!


I am well 

I had no idea that the flag was showing. Took that off right away


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I am well
> 
> I had no idea that the flag was showing. Took that off right away


Glad to hear that. Haha, glad I could be of service!


----------

